

DEMO Presenting Company Contract vs. LAUNCH Presenting Company Conference  - jasonmcalacanis
http://jc.is/foFc1I 
I think this speaks for itself.<p>$19,495 vs. $0.00.&#60;p&#62;<p>Any feedback?
======
staunch
Gotta say one thing you always did right with TC50 and now LAUNCH is being
entrepreneur friendly. Run by X for X is usually the best way to do anything.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
Word up.

The conference is going to be in the black thanks to the support of Sequoia,
Google, SecondMarket, MailChimp, Trada, Yammer, Zelkova, Mark Suster and a
couple of more sponsors/partners we haven't announced yet.

Any money we make I'm going to invest in the startups personally as an angel.

This conference is just a huge celebration of entrepreneurship.... and we're
dropping $100,000 on 250Mbits up/down from two different providers.... so that
internet at the event should kick ASS!!!! :-)

If any YC companies want to present let me know! jason@launch.is! :-)

------
jasonmcalacanis
any feedback on this Google Doc? I'm editing right now. :-)

